# Opinions on the Schluter/Kerdi inside corner bead.



## mjay (Feb 2, 2006)

Like the idea of the Dilex-Eke, just wondering if anyone has used it and their thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Used it several times. It works very well provided you can match your grout color perfectly. I personally can't stand when the grout and plane change material don't match. That's another huge reason for using urethane grout where possible. I grout plane changes when using urethane. (I know, I know - Angus and thirty others will be along shortly to scold me with TCNA references lol) I've done it enough successfully, that I feel perfectly comfortable doing it. I warrantee my showers anyway - not Any manufacturer


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> (I know, I know - Angus and thirty others will be along shortly to scold me with TCNA references lol)












I've been using urethane in plane changes for years. I think first one was 2008. Still hasn't cracked.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I've been using urethane in plane changes for years. I think first one was 2008. Still hasn't cracked.


Yeah now that I think about it...I think you're the one who convinced me to do it in the first place. See - you're a bad influence lol.


----------

